# Mama are you forgetting something, lol



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

Happy thanksgiving to everyone! 

With everything going on, they think they need to remind me, mama! Feed us! Lmao........she pecking at my window...


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Too cute! Maybe she's saying let me in! She wants to be a house chicken. Happy thanksgiving to you and yours as well!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Cute! Chickens are so full of personality! Happy turkey day to you too!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

That's too funny. "Hey, what are you doing in there!!??"


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

"What's that you're eating? Nooooooo!" - The Chicken.

All kidding aside, I love how they know what's up.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Lucky for them its Turkey Day and not Chicken Day.


----------

